# linux resulution please help



## MrMuffin (Mar 13, 2022)

just finished building my new pc and installed pop os i downloaded the iso with the nvidia drivers included but i am having some wierd issues my resulution is stuck at 1028 x 763 (4:3) and i cant change it i am using a gtx 460 1 GB i have done all the updates in the pop shop exept for the nvidia-driver-390 and i get an error message whenever i try to download it
    please help
    thanks in advance


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 13, 2022)

Have you tried downloading and installing the driver manually?


----------



## Frick (Mar 13, 2022)

What does the error messege say?

When it comes to specific Linux distros the best best is usually support forums, if such a thing exists for it. A quick google say it's a common problem.


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 13, 2022)

Frick said:


> What does the error messege say?
> 
> When it comes to specific Linux distros the best best is usually support forums, if such a thing exists for it. A quick google say it's a common problem.


Error while installing package: installed nvidia-dkms-390 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10



DoLlyBirD said:


> Have you tried downloading and installing the driver manually?


on the nvidia website? like on windows?


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 13, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> by going to their website? like on windows?


Yes, though you will need to manually install using terminal, found this after a quick search https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/nvidia-graphics-drivers-pop_os/ there will be lots of other guides out there as Pop OS is based on Ubuntu

NV drivers for Linux for GTX 460 https://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/driverResults.aspx/184616/en-uk


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 13, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Yes, though you will need to manually install using terminal, found this after a quick search https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/nvidia-graphics-drivers-pop_os/ there will be lots of other guides out there as Pop OS is based on Ubuntu
> 
> NV drivers for Linux for GTX 460 https://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/driverResults.aspx/184616/en-uk


i tried through the pop shop and that did not work and i tried through the command line and it says: 
"No drivers found for installation." i am also pretty sure i downloaded the NVIDIA iso



DoLlyBirD said:


> Yes, though you will need to manually install using terminal, found this after a quick search https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/nvidia-graphics-drivers-pop_os/ there will be lots of other guides out there as Pop OS is based on Ubuntu
> 
> NV drivers for Linux for GTX 460 https://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/driverResults.aspx/184616/en-uk


do i download the drivers form the website or just use the terminal?


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 13, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> i tried through the pop shop and that did not work and i tried through the command line and it says:
> "No drivers found for installation." i am also pretty sure i downloaded the NVIDIA iso
> 
> 
> do i download the drivers form the website or just use the terminal?


So you used "ubuntu-drivers list" and "sudo ubuntu-drivers install nvidia-driver-***" commands in the terminal?



MrMuffin said:


> i tried through the pop shop and that did not work and i tried through the command line and it says:
> "No drivers found for installation." i am also pretty sure i downloaded the NVIDIA iso
> 
> 
> do i download the drivers form the website or just use the terminal?


You can try both, if trying the manual driver download and install, NV instructions say: "Installation instructions: Once you have downloaded the driver, change to the directory containing the driver package and install the driver by running, as root, sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-390.147.run"


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> So you used "ubuntu-drivers list" and "sudo ubuntu-drivers install nvidia-driver-***" commands in the terminal?
> 
> 
> You can try both, if trying the manual driver download and install, NV instructions say: "Installation instructions: Once you have downloaded the driver, change to the directory containing the driver package and install the driver by running, as root, sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-390.147.run"


i tried the "sudo ubuntu-drivers install nvidia-driver-390" and that doesn't work how do i do the second method?

i looked it up and when i typed nvidia-smi it just says "
NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.

"
i also tried "sudo apt upgrade" and it just says"
Errors were encountered while processing:
 nvidia-dkms-390
 nvidia-driver-390
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

"


----------



## bug (Mar 14, 2022)

Do not install drivers by hand, it's not necessary. Ubuntu has a dedicated tool for installing proprietary drivers (which PopOs inherits).

Look for help on PopOs or Ubuntu forums, people there know know about that error code.

Fwiw, there's nothing wrong with installing drivers by hand. But the process is more involved/error prone. And if successful, it leaves you with a driver that won't update ever. You'll need to keep going to Nvidia's website, check for new versions, retrieve and install them yourself.

Also remember a proper update in Ubuntu/PopOs is done by sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Have you tried a different distro ?


----------



## bug (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried a different distro ?


Ubuntu/PopOs is as user friendly s they get. If the OP can't work with those, it's not wise to direct him to something else.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
I just tried to install mint cinnamon 20.2 on my z490 rig with a titan Xp on it 
It didn't go very well graphic's wise looked like vmem issues display was all messed up

I ended up putting the ssd in my x299 rig with 1080ti and it booted right to 20.2 and looked normal 
So I installed the recommended nvidia driver and put it back into the z490 rig and all was well so go figure

I had 20.1 through 20.3 on z490 already installed with 1080ti, 20.3 was buggy and messed up obs studio and I just wanted to reinstall 20.2 and this crap happened.
So default nvidia driver is hit or miss is my point.

Op might try to install the popos in a different machine and reinstall the driver that way.


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

my mouse stopped working i can't right of left click in programs i can only open apps from the menu bar is it worth reinstalling the operating system?


----------



## bug (Mar 14, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> my mouse stopped working i can't right of left click in programs i can only open apps from the menu bar is it worth reinstalling the operating system?


Not if the mouse buttons are physically dead. Otherwise, yeah, clean everything up.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Might try a different download site.


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

before i reinstall should i go for the latest version or the lts version?


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Latest usually is a better choice.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 14, 2022)

Unless you're using a System76 machine, I would suggest just using Ubuntu. Installing nVidia drivers in Ubuntu should be braindead easy since you can do it through the OS. it should just be a matter of installing the restricted driver for nVidia GPUs within the OS. If you're having other issues as well, who knows what's happened in the interim. I would reinstall, start with Ubuntu, and go from there. I tend to use the latest LTS with the current HWE stack, but that's up to you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2022)

Just curious are you using a monitor or tv?


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hdmi/ vga ?


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Just curious are you using a monitor or tv?


monitor


ThrashZone said:


> Hdmi/ vga ?


dvi


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Damn weird.


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

reinstalled the resolution is still the same tried to install drivers via the pop shop got the same error then i tried to do other updates like one called gnome settings but i got this error "Error while installing package: installed nvidia-dkms-390 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10"
tried the nvidia one again got the same error "Error while installing package: installed nvidia-dkms-390 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10"

tried "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" and i got "
Errors were encountered while processing:
 nvidia-dkms-390
 nvidia-driver-390
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

"


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
What happens with a windows install ?


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What happens with a windows install ?


Good idea to run it and install; GPU-Z to see if there's anything obviously wrong with the GPU at this point


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What happens with a windows install ?


haven't tried yet but i have put the same gpu in another system and i was able to download drivers and it worked fine i may not be able to download windows for a few days though


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 14, 2022)

Did you try Ubuntu or just reinstall pop os?


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> haven't tried yet but i have put the same gpu in another system and i was able to download drivers and it worked fine i may not be able to download windows for a few days though


Hi,
Yeah I had a linux graphic's issue last weekend I posted earlier about here
I to did the work on another machine now all is good on the original

Could of gotten a corrupt download


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Did you try Ubuntu or just reinstall pop os?


just reinstalled pop os nothing else



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I had a linux graphic's issue last weekend I posted earlier about here
> I to did the work on another machine now all is good on the original
> 
> Could of gotten a corrupt download


if by corrupt download you mean the boot media i have already reinstalled and flashed my usb drive again


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> monitor
> 
> dvi


Try the dP. I had a similar problem with a 970 and Ubuntu 18 and that solved it for me. Could of course have been a bad dvi I had.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> just reinstalled pop os nothing else
> 
> 
> if by corrupt download you mean the boot media i have already reinstalled and flashed my usb drive again


Hi,
Yeah the popos iso I'd get it somewhere else


----------



## MrMuffin (Mar 14, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> Try the dP. I had a similar problem with a 970 and Ubuntu 18 and that solved it for me. Could of course have been a bad dvi I had.


don't have dp



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah the popos iso I'd get it somewhere else


i got it from the offical website i wouldn't know where else to get it


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Me either 
I usually download mint from James Madison university


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 14, 2022)

MrMuffin said:


> haven't tried yet but i have put the same gpu in another system and i was able to download drivers and it worked fine i may not be able to download windows for a few days though


Was this machine also using Pop? As I said earlier, I highly suggest using the latest Ubuntu LTS with the HWE stack. If the GPU was able to work on another machine, I would blame your OS installation, particularly since dkms is freaking out with your existing install. You're doing something wrong because it really shouldn't be this difficult. The only thing that would be easier would be getting a fairly modern AMD card, which has drivers that ship with the kernel so you don't have to install anything.

Just for shits and giggles, could you run `uname -a` so we know what kernel version you're running? dkms errors usually have to do with the kernel module being built or installed (that is, the nVidia driver itself,) and I don't typically see this unless something is incompatible with the current kernel version or if the install is really screwed up.


----------

